
What I Learned from Nearly a Year of Working with Recruiters - daltonlp
https://medium.com/swlh/what-i-learned-from-nearly-a-year-of-working-with-recruiters-and-what-i-did-about-it-1cc1c59a7492
======
JSeymourATL
> I came to understand why my impression of recruiters was a result of the
> unfortunate dynamics of the “death race of the man in the middle”.
> Recruiting is a race with only 1 winner. To borrow a (slightly modified)
> line from Glengarry Glen Ross: “Second prize is you’re fired.”

* Brilliant Model: Come the next Tech Bust and the demand equation reverses-- how many desperate engineers would pay $100 in order talk to a live recruiter?

